# RCI Platinum Points



## mishpat (Jun 30, 2010)

Saw the ad. What is this really about? Surprised if this helps RCI Points owners but ya never know!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2010)

I guess they will have hotel inventory, basically.  I think it's a total waste of money, so I won't be paying anything extra for it.  

I thought we bought timeshare to _get away _from hotels. :rofl:


----------



## skimble (Jul 2, 2010)

When I see terms like "platinum points" and vri's "plus" programs and "gold" memberships, it reaffirms what believe is the next big wave in timesharing--elitism.  For additional $$, you can upgrade and get premium trades.  That's what they're selling you on in their presentations now


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jul 19, 2010)

*"Platinum" Points is repackaging of a discontinued svc.*

I looked over the Platinum Points "upgrade" membership offer....I think that there are two big benefits in that for $55 annually one gets the ability to request room size upgrades based on availability two weeks prior to check-in. The other benefit is that based on annual point allocation, one may increase their spending more than the standard of 25000 points annually on car rentals and airline tickets. 
     This is a repackaging of a discontinued service....About a decade ago, RCI weeks members could purchase an "upgraded" membership in something known as "RCI Plus"- If I recall, the major benefits of the then-$49 annual "RCI Plus" upgrade was that one received similar unit upgrades at the last minute, plus one-free-then-additional-discounted-guest-certificates.
   Unfortunately, this won't be a valuable upgrade for most Points members: my opinion is that this upgrade will be of value only to those who primarily use RCI Points (as opposed to weeks) AND have an above-normal annual point allocation in which they don't know how to spend all their points.


----------



## GTStone (Jul 23, 2010)

*Platinum*

I just got the promo in the mail today.  I believe RCI has a database of properties not normally made available ( especially online ) to points members which are provided to their agents.  My guess is that we will see more items available to Platinum members.  Also, in some areas where there are no timeshares ( like Seattle ) usually available, a better hotel option would be nice.

Since there are some cash back options it may be that the extra fee is a wash.

I'm not thrilled with all the various fees they have, but this is not some major jump.  I'll at least talk to them about it.


----------



## janej (Aug 3, 2010)

*What about Platnum rebate?*

Platinum Members will receive rebates for the following transactions in the amounts listed below:
Extra Vacations getaways...... $25 USD
Guest Certificates.................... $20 USD

If you use any combinations of these three times a year, the platinum membership is paid for.


----------



## janej (Aug 3, 2010)

I just signed up for Platinum since I am buying a guest certificate today.  My prorated membership (until end of Nov) is only $15.  I will try out the process and see if it would take any work to get my $20 back.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2010)

FYI, everyone considering this might want to read this thoroughly:

http://app.rci.com/landing/pointsplatinum/terms/PlatinumRules.pdf


----------



## sologirl (Aug 13, 2010)

*Am I the only one offended by this?*

I don't get it. I got an RCI points membership because I wanted to go places for less than a week, and in cities more than resorts. The points system seemed fair - you either have enough points or you don't. Now I'm being told that I need to "upgrade my membership" in order to even see all the places that are available, and if I do get to see them, it's second-pickings after all the "platinum members" got to cherry-pick the resorts/dates.

And I wonder if I do upgrade so that I can use the places I thought I'd be able to, would they even be available?


----------



## janej (Aug 16, 2010)

sologirl said:


> I don't get it. I got an RCI points membership because I wanted to go places for less than a week, and in cities more than resorts. The points system seemed fair - you either have enough points or you don't. Now I'm being told that I need to "upgrade my membership" in order to even see all the places that are available, and if I do get to see them, it's second-pickings after all the "platinum members" got to cherry-pick the resorts/dates.
> 
> And I wonder if I do upgrade so that I can use the places I thought I'd be able to, would they even be available?



Why do you think you need to "upgrade my membership" in order to even see all the places that are available?  I paid for platinum membership just to get the cash back for guest certificate and getaway and maybe free room upgrade.  I had no idea it also allows me to see places that are not available to others.  Is that really true?


----------



## klynn (Aug 16, 2010)

janej said:


> Why do you think you need to "upgrade my membership" in order to even see all the places that are available? I paid for platinum membership just to get the cash back for guest certificate and getaway and maybe free room upgrade. I had no idea it also allows me to see places that are not available to others. Is that really true?


 
Yes, that is true.  Don't be too worried; from what I see it is hotel inventory that you can spend your points on.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 18, 2010)

klynn said:


> Yes, that is true.  Don't be too worried; from what I see it is hotel inventory that you can spend your points on.



This makes it worth it to me because I NEED Seattle stays and I hear there is more Seattle availability with Platinum. I don't mind staying in a hotel when I'm in Seattle because I'm typically visiting family and they cook anyways .

I'll be buying my membership. Plus, as mentioned above, just use a few GC and it pays for itself and I plan on sharing my pts with friends and family for IE's.

Also, I plan on eventually owning alot of RCI points (I love my RCI pts) and I'd like to take advantage of PP as well.


----------

